# Is this a good package? Carpenter



## Sunshine Molly (Dec 15, 2010)

Is there anything thing else we should ask employer.
This job is for my husband, I am pregnant due in June 2011, and have a son 20 mth old
The work is permanent and offers a base salary of approximately $290,744 AED a year + 25% of base for accommodation and 10% of base for a car allowance

medical and holiday benefits that include flights home each year.

6 weeks in a serviced apartment to get us settled in


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So basically, AED24,288 basic, further 2,488 for car etc. and 72,686 for housing making a total of 32,833/month.

Things I's ask, will the company pay for your school fees, cos your 20 month will need schooling soon.

Get that agreed and you'll live just fine.

(Some will say housing should be increased but i look at overall package).


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So basically, AED24,288 basic, further 2,488 for car etc. and 72,686 for housing making a total of 32,833/month.
> 
> Things I's ask, will the company pay for your school fees, cos your 20 month will need schooling soon.
> 
> ...


Agreed, don't break it down into constituent parts, treat is as an overall figure.


----------



## Sunshine Molly (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, cheers; so confusing at this stage.
Especially how you have to pay rent 1 year in advance!! Do real estate agencies ever take monthly?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

you may find monthly..however, that is for you to negotiate.....agencies generally don't have anything to do with that, other than negotiating on behalf of the landlord, as you rent from the Landlord and not from the agency....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunshine Molly said:


> Okay, cheers; so confusing at this stage.
> Especially how you have to pay rent 1 year in advance!! Do real estate agencies ever take monthly?


Landlords are typically accepting 2 - 3/4 cheques in the better areas, and up to 12 cheques in the less desirable areas or areas where there are large surplus of properties. As Lenochka has already pointed out, it all comes down to your negotiating power and how much you can afford to pay. It is effectively a tenants' market right now - gone are the days when landlords could demand one cheque and charge exorbitant prices.

Service apartments also offer monthly rentals, but you would pay a premium for the priviledge.


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunshine Molly said:


> Is there anything thing else we should ask employer.
> This job is for my husband, I am pregnant due in June 2011, and have a son 20 mth old
> The work is permanent and offers a base salary of approximately $290,744 AED a year + 25% of base for accommodation and 10% of base for a car allowance
> 
> ...


 The base salary is 315K AED plus the 25% and 10% X's the base salary for housing and transportation. Full benefits, but school tuition for children is not covered for these positions. 

SNIP


Good Luck!


----------

